# Rookie mistake- need a little help with Pt



## kilo17 (Apr 30, 2013)

So after some success with Pd, I have started a trial with Pt from cats. As you can see in the picture below, I had some success with a small trial of dropping Pt. So naturally I increased the amount I was going to process and I didn't scale it the same. It is from the same batch. The first error I made was I didn't concentrate the solution enough and only a very small amount dropped. So I doubled, then tripled the ammonium chloride (first mistake). So I then concentrated it more but as it became concentrated I started getting large amounts of crystallization which I suspected was ammonium chloride. So I filtered it and repeated but eventually the Pt would drop with a large amount of ammonium chloride. I have tried filtering and concentrating but loose a lot of values. I am not sure what the easiest way to proceed would be.... thanx in advance


----------



## kilo17 (May 1, 2013)

My first thought was to precipitate everything, calcine it, and redissolve it. Any input would be appreciated. Keith


----------



## lazersteve (May 1, 2013)

Get the Pt salt and the excess ammonium chloride all dissolve in a minimum amount of hot water, filter clear, acidify to 10% with HCl, and cement the Pt with zinc turnings. Collect the Pt blacks, redissolve with a minimum amount of AP (31% HCl + 30%+ H2O2), filter free of solids, precipitate with concentrated ammonium chloride. 

Your Pt salt looks very nice, good canary yellow color.

As a side note, you may want to consider using potassium chloride to precipitate your Pt, this keeps ammonia out of your waste cycle.

Steve


----------

